# Growing Hairgrass from seed?



## APCRandall (Feb 2, 2007)

Where I live.. No stores sell Dwarf hair grass.. Eleocharis acicularis I think.. So I looked online and saw seeds Eleocharis acicularis - Spike Rush (Seed)

How dose everyone here get there hairgrass?


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I've contacted them and others, and none actually have the seeds.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Try posting a want ad in our for sale forum. A lot of people keep this plant so someone should be able to help you out.


----------



## Sammie7 (Oct 3, 2006)

Try Freshwater Aquarium Plants - Sale, Information, Discussion they have what your looking for. Here is a direct link to their plant list: Freshwater Aquarium Plants - Sale, Information, Discussion
The hairgrass is almost to the bottom of the page.
They have low prices and a good guarantee.


----------

